# Do we need to know which Codex you are using?



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi all, this is a request rather than a moan (but if you think it's a moan, sorry, I'lll try to be less moany). And it certainly isn't having a go at anyone in particular, or even any group in particular.

Personally, I think if you're posting a list in the "SM" section it's good practice to say which codex you're using. There are 5 Loyalist marine codices after all; though on the whole SW, BA, DA, and BT players seem better at putting which codex it is than Codex SM players. 

This may just be because I notice those ones, and don't notice the other "Rate my 1000pt marines" threads that turn out to be using Codex Space Wolves, or whatever. But I don't think it's enough to just assume that everyone will know that if you _don't_ put a specialist codex you'll be using Codex SM.

Maybe I'm the only person who thinks this, maybe not. But I'd at least ask that people consider whether they should put the codex in the heading. It really does make it easier for the rest of us to find the stuff we are qualified to comment on without going through a load of stuff we know next to nothing about.

Thanks, hope it wasn't too moany.

:not liking the whole complainy thing ... cyclops:


----------



## hippogryph (Oct 26, 2008)

Well usually, at least to me, it seems most posters either put the codex in the heading or mention it before giving the list. But, your right there are a few who do not but I've never considered it a large issue. It's really just a good practice.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

it's not exactly a large issue. I just find it a waste of time. 

Many people do put their codex. I can also guess the codices from a bunch of titles that don't actually state them (Crimson Fist and Salamanders are pretty obviously Codex SM, Sanguine Spectres is pretty obviously Codex BA).

But also I can see threads currently entitled "Help for Space Marine list", "What to get", "List I made while at work bored", "1500pt friendly", "1750pt Tournement", and "Assault Army" on the first page of the SM lists. When I pass my cursor over the titles, one pops up with "Pedro" and one with "Lysander" so I'm guessing they're using Codex SM; but the other 4 have no clues at all. So I have to make another step (step 1 - read title; step 2 - read first line of post by passing cursor over title; step 3 - open post) to even see if I can help. If I get there and find it's a codex I can't help with, that's 2 steps I didn't have to take. If the info is in the title, I can decide at that stage whether I'm going to be of any help.

erhaps just making far too big a deal out of this cyclops:


----------



## Johnathanswift (Sep 30, 2008)

No you are absolutley right, I am sick and tired of clicking on lists that say "help my 1000 pts marines" only to find that they are space wolves and I can't give any advice, then again I may be nitpicky since I get annoyed when lists are not properly formated (I go as far as not giving advice unless it is somewhat organized)


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

it makes sence to say and you would have to be very lazy to not but it in the title


----------

